# nassau county, ny play date



## murphy1

Is anyone interested in setting up a play date in nassau county on Long Island?


----------



## Yunish

We live in NJ but do travel to Flushing, NY occasionally to visit family. If the playdate is on weekend, we might be interested.


----------



## fta

*nassau county play date*

I would be interested. My girl is 4 years old with alot of energy. Let me know if anyone interested.


----------



## murphy1

Where in Nassau county do you live?


----------



## fta

*nassau county play date*

I live in Bethpage


----------



## Lightning

I'm in Seaford but my guy is only 6 months old so don't know if he would be a nuisance to others. I'm interested in meeting caring owners and loved dogs but maybe I should wait till he's older for the sake of other dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

I'm in Jericho. I'm really busy this week but maybe next week we can get together. I have a great place for the dogs to run. Let's keep in touch!


----------



## fta

Ok, let me know when is a good time for you. I know a good place or two myself; maybe the same as yours?


----------



## murphy1

sounds good


----------



## Lightning

@fta & Murphy1, would live to know of places you know of for dogs to run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning

@fta @ murphy1 don't want to intrude in play date. Know my pup is young for play date for a few months but would appreciate knowing of any local dog runs u guys recommend. Thanks for your courtesy. Limited running are with pool - thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fta

Have not been on here in at least a week. Lightning, you are certainly not intruding on a play date as far as I am concerned. My dog, Amber, has run around with puppies before. The only thing is that I often take her off leash to places that have no enclosures, so one must be sure that the dog will not run off out of control (which is not always the case with puppies). As far as dedicated dog runs, I have been to Cedar Creek park in your area, and I know that Wantagh park has one too. I have also been to one in West Hills park, and there is one at the Bethpage Village restoration that looks nice, but I have not taken Amber there yet. I am cautious when I go to the dog runs, usually observing for a while to make sure no aggressive dogs are there before I let Amber in. Some people bring inappropriate dogs to those parks, and goldens just want to play and not fight.


----------



## Lightning

Thanks for info!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fta

Murphy1 still interested in play date?


----------



## murphy1

Unfortunatly I cannot in the near future. I'll check back in. Sorry


----------



## MURPH22

Hi there i know these posts are older but was wondering where you take your golden to run and play? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Atis

Murph I don't have any secret places to share but have learned a lot from these two Long Island sources that you can look up on Facebook. LI Dog and Long Island Dog Parents.


----------



## murphy1

The place I used for over twenty years is no longer available. I do not like dog parks , so for now Murphy just gets long walks in the neighborhood.


----------

